# Are you using the best knife for the job?



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

This will give you a rough idea of what knife to use for the particular task at hand.



> Professional butcher knives - Find the right knife for your needs
> 
> Professional butcher knives - Find the right knife for your needs
> https://professionalbutcherknives.c...r-knives-find-the-right-knife-for-your-needs/





> Know your Knives: American Cutlery 101
> https://www.fivestarhomefoods.com/blog/know-your-knives-american-cutlery-101


I was gifted a couple of knives in the last couple 3 years by My son inlaws and daughters. One got me a filet knife and the other got me a boning knife. They turned out to be 2 of the best knives I have for butchering Bambi and skinning pork bellies when I do bacon.

I'll take a pic of them tonight when I get home. In the meantime Check out this video from the bearded butchers on the boning knife I use on Bambi.

Here is the 6" Boning Victorinox what a great knife. I highly recommend having at least one of these.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Here are the two knives I was talking about.

The filet knife is a Uncle Henry by Schrade. It holds the edge great and is very flexible which makes my go to for sinew removal while butchering Bambi.

The Victornox boning knife is perfect for the de boning of Bambi's carcass amongst many other meat handling duties.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

What's that up ahead? a left turn? who'd a thought it.....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> What's that up ahead? a left turn? who'd a thought it.....


You due for tires yet? Pit stop turn left.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> What's that up ahead? a left turn? who'd a thought it.....


.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a 50 year old professional meat cutters Victornox boning knife that is indeed a nice piece.
It’s 6” blade is straight, however, and the handle is black plastic of some type contoured to fit the hand.

And I’m a big fan of Schrade knives, Old Timer and Uncle Henry. A couple are US made before their collapse, most are overseas. But still excellent knives.


----------

